# انا عاوزة اغير  اسم منتدانا



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة لكل اخوتي 

اقتراح ممكن تعتبروة عبيط  او ممكن حد يكون بيفكر زي انا 

الحقيقة منتدانا اسمة منتديات الكنيسة وكل المنتديات المسيحية علي النت اسمها كدة او تعني هذا الاسم 

انا افتكر اول مرة لما كنت بحاول اكتب في جوجل كتبت كدة منتديات الكنيسة ودة سبب معرفتي بالمنتدي 

حتي بدعو صديقة لي من كنيستي امبارح بقولها تسجل هنا في منتديات الكنيسة  هتستفاد وتستمتع كتير قالتلي اسمة اية 
بقولها منتديات الكنيسة
قالت ايوة اسمة اية 
قلت هو دة اسمة 


بس مش عارفة حابة ان يكون لمنتدانا اسم مميز اكثر 

اسم يخلية محدد عن غيرة من منتديات الكنيسة اللي علي النت  

طبعاً دة مجرد اقتراح الراي يرجع لاستاذنا ماي روك والمسؤلين 


يا رب محدش يقول راجعة ليسوع او تيوليب عبيطة ومخها مهيس​*


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2011)

هههههههه
هو بالفعل نحنا ننفرد اننا المنتدي العربي المسيحي المسمي بــarab church وهو يعني الكنيسة العربية
بعدين يا بطوط اقتراحك لة وجهة نظر يعني ماهو كلام فاضي
بعدين انا كمان بدي احكيلك انو من فترة هيك كان روك بيفكر النا بشعار مميز بيكون لمنتدانا
بس بالحقيقة مو تابعت اخر تطورات ها الشعار والاتفاق علية
بعدين يا تيوليبة يا جميلة لو عملتي سيرش علي جوجل وكتبتي منتديات الكنيسة مش هتلاقي غيرنا بالمقدمة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

اعتقد ان منتدي الكنيسه مرتبط بالاسم ده اوي 
واي تغير مش عارف هتكون ايه نتيجته 
بس هي فكره كويسه


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههه
> هو بالفعل نحنا ننفرد اننا المنتدي العربي المسيحي المسمي بــarab church وهو يعني الكنيسة العربية
> بعدين يا بطوط اقتراحك لة وجهة نظر يعني ماهو كلام فاضي
> يا سلام عليك يا صديقي دايما رافع معنوياتي ​بعدين انا كمان بدي احكيلك انو من فترة هيك كان روك بيفكر النا بشعار مميز بيكون لمنتدانا
> ...




ايوة في المقدمة ولكن لية مش يبقي اسم مميز عن الكل يا جوجو ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> اعتقد ان منتدي الكنيسه مرتبط بالاسم ده اوي
> واي تغير مش عارف هتكون ايه نتيجته
> بس هي فكره كويسه



اكيد منتدي الكنيسة مرتبط بالاسم 
مهو دة حالنا كلنا 
انا عن نفسي لما حاجة بتفضل معايا فترة برتبط بيها جدا حتي لو شيء بسيط ولكن ممكن التغير والتجديد 
هنعرف راي الزعيم وباقي الناس 

نورت يا الاسد ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*فكرة حللللللللوة اوووووووووووي*
*اتذكر ان روك نزل موضوع انه عايز يغير اسم المنتدي وكلنا قدمنا اقتراحات*
*بس تقريبا دخل في الارشيف *
*ماعاش ولا كان اللي يقول علي رورو عبيطة :**​


----------



## BITAR (4 مارس 2011)

*يكفى انه اسمه منتدى الكنيسة *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فكرة حللللللللوة اوووووووووووي*
> *اتذكر ان روك نزل موضوع انه عايز يغير اسم المنتدي وكلنا قدمنا اقتراحات*
> *بس تقريبا دخل في الارشيف *
> *ماعاش ولا كان اللي يقول علي رورو عبيطة :**​



ياة يعني الزعيم كان بيفكر في كدة 
دنا كنت خايفة الناس يقولوا اية اللي هي بتقولة دة 

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا روكا يا قمر 
دايما مدلعاني يا حبي ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 مارس 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *يكفى انه اسمه منتدى الكنيسة *​



يا سيدي الفاضل مهو بردو ممكن نسمية اسم مقدس جداااااااااا ومعناة جميل 
نورت استاذ بيتر ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> ياة يعني الزعيم كان بيفكر في كدة
> دنا كنت خايفة الناس يقولوا اية اللي هي بتقولة دة
> 
> ربنا يخليكي ليا يا روكا يا قمر
> دايما مدلعاني يا حبي ​


*اه صدقيني حتي اهو موضوعه*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152835*

*ويخليكي ليا يا سكرة انتي*
*اتدلع براحتك يا جميل:new8:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

*اها فكره جمييليه اوووي
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2011)

الناس اتعودت على الاسم
فالتغيير هيكون صعب​


----------



## SALVATION (5 مارس 2011)

www.arabchurch.com
_اتعودنا عليه كده _
_وانا كمان مش موافق هههههههههههه_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 مارس 2011)

فكرة مستحيلة التنفيذ ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2011)

ماينفعش طبعا 
بعد اكتر من 4 سنين لمنتديات الكنيسه 
نغير اسمه 
كده احنا بنفقد المنتدى مكانته المعروفه على شبكه الانترنت 
سورى غير متفق معكى ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (5 مارس 2011)

*لو في اسم يستحق المناقشه ممكن نتكلم فيه 

اعتقد مش في حاجة مستحيله بس لازم ندرس الاثار السلبيه والايجابية للموضوع بعدين الزعيم ياخد قرار

يرجع لنقاش والفكرة والاسم

تحياتي*


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2011)

بالنسبة لأسم و عنوان المنتدى، فبدايتنا كانت مع "منتديات الكنيسة العربية"  لكن سرعان ما اكتشفنا رفض البعض لبرع العروبة بالكنيسة، بسبب جذور المسيحيين الغير عربية. هذا دفعنا لتغيير إسم المنتدى الى "منتدى الكنيسة" تلافياً لاي كناية عربية.

إسم المنتدى متخذ من نظرة كونه كنيسة الكترونية و ليس كنيسة تابعة لجهة معينة و هنا يكمن سوء الفهم للبعض. منتديات الكنيسة يُعنى به منتدى بصورة كنيسة الكترونية و لا يقصد به منتدى الكنيسة الفلانية. سوء الفهم موجود لكنه قليل مقارنة بمن يعرفون الاسم و يتعرفون عليه بسهولة.

اسم منتدى الكنيسة اسم حفر نفسه في الانترنت من سنين طويلة و تغييره بدون بدائل قوية سيكون سلبي جداً.

بالنسبة للتغير الذي طرحته في موضوع سابق، فهو كان خاصة بصفحة الموقع و ليس صفحة المنتدى.
صفحة الموقع الرئيسية ستشهد ثورة كبيرة ستجعل الموقع بصفاف المواقع الإخبارية من حيت التشكيل و الترتيب و السهولة.


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اها فكره جمييليه اوووي
> ربنا يباركك*



مرسي حبيبتي لمشاركتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> الناس اتعودت على الاسم
> فالتغيير هيكون صعب​



يظهر كدة استاذي 
فهمت دة من ردود الناس 
نورت حضرتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> www.arabchurch.com
> _اتعودنا عليه كده _
> _وانا كمان مش موافق هههههههههههه_​



اوكي توني
نورت يا استاذ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> فكرة مستحيلة التنفيذ ​



ياااة للدرجة دي 
نورتيني يا مرمر ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ماينفعش طبعا
> بعد اكتر من 4 سنين لمنتديات الكنيسه
> نغير اسمه
> كده احنا بنفقد المنتدى مكانته المعروفه على شبكه الانترنت
> سورى غير متفق معكى ​



ازاي يفقد مكانتة علي النت بس 
مهو كان ممكن يتعرف بالاسم الجديد اللي كان ممكن نختارة بعناية وبتفكير وباراء الجميع 
عموما كوكو الاختلاف في وجهات النظر لا يفسد للود قضية 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *لو في اسم يستحق المناقشه ممكن نتكلم فيه
> 
> اعتقد مش في حاجة مستحيله بس لازم ندرس الاثار السلبيه والايجابية للموضوع بعدين الزعيم ياخد قرار
> 
> ...



منا كنت بقول كدة يا استاذ اوريجانوس

بس الفكرة شكلها مش عاجبة حد 

مرسي ع المشاركة ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> بالنسبة لأسم و عنوان المنتدى، فبدايتنا كانت مع "منتديات الكنيسة العربية"  لكن سرعان ما اكتشفنا رفض البعض لبرع العروبة بالكنيسة، بسبب جذور المسيحيين الغير عربية. هذا دفعنا لتغيير إسم المنتدى الى "منتدى الكنيسة" تلافياً لاي كناية عربية.
> 
> فعلا استاذنا احنا اقباط ولسنا بعرب ​إسم المنتدى متخذ من نظرة كونه كنيسة الكترونية و ليس كنيسة تابعة لجهة معينة و هنا يكمن سوء الفهم للبعض. منتديات الكنيسة يُعنى به منتدى بصورة كنيسة الكترونية و لا يقصد به منتدى الكنيسة الفلانية. سوء الفهم موجود لكنه قليل مقارنة بمن يعرفون الاسم و يتعرفون عليه بسهولة.
> 
> ...



اوكي استاذنا 
طبعاً   اللي تشوفة حضرتك 
نتمني لمنتدانا انة يكون دايماً في الصدارة والريادة ومن افضل وارقي المنتديات المسيحية اللي بتكرز باسم يسوع وتعلية وتعرف غير العارفين بالاله الحقيقي نطلب من الرب البركة والحكمة لكل من يخدم في منتدانا وبالاخص الذين يفصلون كلمة الحق باستقامة ويوضحون الشبهات للمتسائلين 
مرسي كتير استاذنا ​


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> ازاي يفقد مكانتة علي النت بس
> مهو كان ممكن يتعرف بالاسم الجديد اللي كان ممكن نختارة بعناية وبتفكير وباراء الجميع
> عموما كوكو الاختلاف في وجهات النظر لا يفسد للود قضية
> ​



سيفقد مكانته لان الاف الزوار يدخلون يومياً عن طريقة البحث عن "منتدى الكنيسة" في محرك بحث جوجل.


----------



## marcelino (5 مارس 2011)

*أهم ما يميز المنتدى اسمه (( الكنيسه)) 

لو فكرنا كتير مش هنلاقى اسم احلى وا أدق يوصف محتوى المنتدى
*​


----------



## فادى ابن الفادى (6 مارس 2011)

لو احنا عملنا كده
يبقى اكننا لسة فاتحين الموقع جديد
ومحتاجين ننشره تانى ونعمله الشعبية دى تانى
بصراحة فكرة كويسة بس نقدر نعمل منتدى باسم تانى لكن نغير  اسم المنتدى هتبقى صعبة


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2011)

مستحيل ...


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2011)

انا ضد تغير الاسم ، 
الا فى حالة واحدة بس ، لو سميناه منتدى الكنيسة الخضرا ( لانى بحب الاخضر )


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 مارس 2011)

مخصوم منك 7 قرون


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> سيفقد مكانته لان الاف الزوار يدخلون يومياً عن طريقة البحث عن "منتدى الكنيسة" في محرك بحث جوجل.



لالالا يا استاذي 
الله لا يسمح ابدا ان منتدانا يفقد مكانتة 
اوكي انا فهمت​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أهم ما يميز المنتدى اسمه (( الكنيسه))
> 
> لو فكرنا كتير مش هنلاقى اسم احلى وا أدق يوصف محتوى المنتدى
> *​



كان ممكن نلاقي اسم بردو يعبر عن قداسة الموقع وعظمة تكوينة ومحتواة بس طلعت فكرة خطر والاخوة قالوا المنتدي ممكن يفقد مكانتة الله لا يقدر ابدا 
نورتني يا مارو ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

فادى ابن الفادى قال:


> لو احنا عملنا كده
> يبقى اكننا لسة فاتحين الموقع جديد
> ومحتاجين ننشره تانى ونعمله الشعبية دى تانى
> بصراحة فكرة كويسة بس نقدر نعمل منتدى باسم تانى لكن نغير  اسم المنتدى هتبقى صعبة



اهلا فادي نورت منتديات الكنيسة ودي اول مشاركة ليك عقبال المشاركة المليون 
طلعت فكرة مش قد كدة 
اخواتي اللي مخهم اكبر مني هنا قالو خطر 
مرسي نورتني ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مستحيل ...



منا عرفت كدة انة مستحيل 
نورت يا مولكا ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> انا ضد تغير الاسم ،
> الا فى حالة واحدة بس ، لو سميناه منتدى الكنيسة الخضرا ( لانى بحب الاخضر )



اهلا ابن الملك 
انا كمان بموت في الاخضر ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مخصوم منك 7 قرون



لية بس كدة يا عمونا 
دنا غلباااااااااانة ​


----------



## مرمرين (21 مايو 2011)

اقتراح جميل ولكن اهم شىء هو المضمون وهو الذى يميز الموقع عن غيره بما يحتويه من اهداف


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (21 مايو 2011)

مممم انا مع كل الى عارض اتغيير الاسم  مش عشان حاجة بس لانى عرفت المنتدي وكانت بداية لجؤي للمسيح من هنا  ودا لانى كتبت منتديات الكنيسة على جوجل ولقيت المنتدي الى بعتبره بيتي بجد فالتغيير هيبقي صعب لانه احسن اسم يساعد على ان اى حد يبحث فى المسيحية وعن المسيح نساعده يعرف المسيح ونجاوب على كل اسئلته بس كدا 

طبعا يا تيوليب اقتراحك جميل بس للاسف صعب اوي اوي لان بكدا هنفقد اهم ما يميز المنتدي 

الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك تيوليب واكيد لو فى اقتراحات تانية اكيد الكل هيكون معاكي  

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Samir poet (23 مايو 2011)

موافق صدقينى ومنتظر رد الادارة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مايو 2011)

*اسمه سبب شهرته
لان اى مسلم لا يعرف عن المسيحية الكثير
اما ان يكتب على الجوجل كلمة كنيسة او كلمة منتدى مسيحى
ده منتدى تبشيرى ويجذب اعضاء من خلفيات اخرى
سامحينى لا اوافقك الرأى​*


----------



## لدى المسيح (27 مايو 2011)

فعلاً .. انا علطول بجيب المنتدى من جوجل ومميزاه بلونه الخليفة السماوى ولو حاجة اتغيرت اكيد هتعثر شوية زى ما قلت " My Rock " ..عامل حسابنا وحاسس فينا .. الف شكراً لعيونك ويسلم ذوقك يا اخانا الجميل


----------



## tamav maria (27 مايو 2011)

لا لالالالالالالالا للتغيير
ده اول منتدي عرفته 
واول منتدي اشتركت فيه 
وحبيت المنتدي من اسمه


----------

